# formula



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Do any of you have a generic formula you use to figure out how much time it will take you to do a certain amount of square footage? This would be mostly for driveways and small lots or roadways.
We have snow blown in the past and price driveways based on how many cars fit in it. I think I will do the same for plowing driveways but there will be no detail work (plowing only, no shoveling) so it will be a little cheaper than what we charge for blowing.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

formula is calculated by the amount of money you want to make after expenses.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

BossPlowMaster;1821787 said:


> formula is calculated by the amount of money you want to make after expenses.


NO KIDDING...I know what I want to make... I did not ask a thing about money... I asked how to calculate time...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just a gut feeling. I look at a drive, and say to myself "$30" or whatever I think it's worth. And I arrive at that by a rough educated guess at the time involved.
My drives are random in size from 40' long and 10' wide to 300' x 12'...on average, a simple private drive is about 12 minutes from arrival to leaving for the next job.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your 1st mistake is "cheaper" then snow blowing.Why are you lowering your price? I look at a property and say xxx for the season.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

No formula, just experience!


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

grandview;1821808 said:


> Your 1st mistake is "cheaper" then snow blowing.Why are you lowering your price? I look at a property and say xxx for the season.


Reason, I would go less dollars than allowing is because our blowing service includes shoveling everything clean infringement of garage doors and front doors. Plowing service will be driveway only with no shoveling, do you think I can get the same money?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Erik1981;1821824 said:


> Reason, I would go less dollars than allowing is because our blowing service includes shoveling everything clean infringement of garage doors and front doors. Plowing service will be driveway only with no shoveling, do you think I can get the same money?


If they are new customers,the old ones will be a little harder to sell plowing only for more money.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Depends on how much you're charging whether you can get the same price.
I wouldn't have a sq footage price. If it's 20 feet wide you'll be there the same amount of time whether it 45, 50 or 55 feet long.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

It really is a gut feeling thing for driveways. You could have 2 that are the same size but one will take 2x as long.


----------

